# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Gavin is also leaving Cutting it!!

## tasha_cfc

Gavin was on GMTV this morning when he said that this is his last series of cutting it, however the show will go on without him and Allie as he said that cutting it is signed up for another series, i dont see the show being the same without both of them. Gavin said he was leaving partly because there was nowhere for his character to go once Allie left and also he wants try new things.

----------


## SoapRach

I don't think it'll be the same without Allie and Gavin.  Maybe they'll make Darcy and  Eugene the main couple!!!

----------


## daisy38

To be honest! It's not gonna work with out them!

----------


## Abbie

i agree it wont work thats what cutting is based on

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i think it will still work, i think Melanie will have a few secrets to keep things going, she should be an iteresting character. But who knows we will have to wait for the new series. (not that this one has finnished yet!)

----------


## Bad Wolf

noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

but the point of cutting it is allie and gav!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> but the point of cutting it is allie and gav!


It can still work. Just wait and see. I reacon they will up the anti, so to speak.

----------


## Bad Wolf

it will become the melissa and liam show- with his wife causing havock in a mad mia type way??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> it will become the melissa and liam show- with his wife causing havock in a mad mia type way??


Yeap, probably. I'm not so keen on him, (well his a bit cute) but i like Mellisa's character.

----------


## Dannifin88

Christine Stephen Daly is a brillant actress and her character Melissa is brillant!

Her character will keep the show alive! Even though Allie and Gavin will be sorely missed!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Christine Stephen Daly is a brillant actress and her character Melissa is brillant!
> 
> Her character will keep the show alive! Even though Allie and Gavin will be sorely missed!


I agree she is great  :Cheer:

----------


## tasha_cfc

Yeah Melissa is a great asset to the show as she is such a fantastic actress. Without Allie and Gavin will be so unusual and different as the show is about them so i dont really think the show has a bright future unless they create some gd storylines for the next series, i really hope the show does survive as i really like cutting it.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yeah Melissa is a great asset to the show as she is such a fantastic actress. Without Allie and Gavin will be so unusual and different as the show is about them so i dont really think the show has a bright future unless they create some gd storylines for the next series, i really hope the show does survive as i really like cutting it.


I hope it does too, i only just got into the show, and i'm hook, i've had to go and buy all the DVD box sets. Let's hope that they can keep the show alive with some great story lines, and maybe some new characters to spice things up a little.

----------


## tasha_cfc

I think if the producers keep producing the same quality of episodes then the shows future is safe!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think if the producers keep producing the same quality of episodes then the shows future is safe!!!


 Well lets hope so

----------


## eastenders mad

Why did aliie go and now Gavin wants to go they are part of cutting it i can't image the next series without them it will be quite odd.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Why did aliie go and now Gavin wants to go they are part of cutting it i can't image the next series without them it will be quite odd.


I agree it's going to be strange, but let's hope the writers can pull it off.

----------


## tasha_cfc

i think they will, as they already have brought in one really gd actress christine

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i think they will, as they already have brough in one really gd actress christine


Yeah she is good isn't she, i love Christine, she was good in Casualty too.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah maybe she will be the perment charater now.
or maybe Darcy and Eugue will take over.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> yeah maybe she will be the perment charater now.
> or maybe Darcy and Eugue will take over.


I don't mind who takes over, well hopefull Darcey and Eugene. I hope Mellisa does stay tho.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think the show will still be great without them as melissa and liam are great and they should be together

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i think the show will still be great without them as melissa and liam are great and they should be together


But Liam Wife is here to stir things up now, i wondr if she will stay on as well for the new series.

----------


## samantha nixon

what else has the person who plays his wife been in as it was bugging me and i cant think i thought she looked like nikki chapman nut i no its not her or kelly (keller killer) but i no its not her either 
does anyone else no?

----------


## eastenders mad

liam wife she was in corries she played peters other half the one that had the baby.
She was called Lucy.

----------


## samantha nixon

thank you i knew i recognised her from somehwere 
thanks

----------


## tasha_cfc

Yep Christin was fantastic in Casualty i couldnt believe it when i heard she was leaving however shes in cutting it now doing a gd job

----------


## samantha nixon

I No Thats The Main Reason Why I Watched Cutting It And Now I Love The Show

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I No Thats The Main Reason Why I Watched Cutting It And Now I Love The Show


I'd watched it on and off, but since Christine can in i'm hooked.

----------


## samantha nixon

same her i think i watched the odd episode beofre she came but as soon as she came in it i was hooked but i actually like it now and not just cause shes in it but i got confused as i looked on the family tree of the show and it says gavin has a son with allie who is ralphie then a daughter with allies daughter does that make sense

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> same her i think i watched the odd episode beofre she came but as soon as she came in it i was hooked but i actually like it now and not just cause shes in it but i got confused as i looked on the family tree of the show and it says gavin has a son with allie who is ralphie then a daughter with allies daughter does that make sense


I think she has got other children

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> same her i think i watched the odd episode beofre she came but as soon as she came in it i was hooked but i actually like it now and not just cause shes in it but i got confused as i looked on the family tree of the show and it says gavin has a son with allie who is ralphie then a daughter with allies daughter does that make sense


I've not finnished watch the DVD's i've borrowed from my friend!

----------


## samantha nixon

lol i no alie has 2 kids ralphie and a daughter and gavin is ralphies dad and allie grand daugters dad

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> lol i no alie has 2 kids ralphie and a daughter and gavin is ralphies dad and allie grand daugters dad


now i'm more confused that i was before!! Not that it takes much  :Lol:

----------


## tasha_cfc

Gavin went out wih ruby and had a child with her then he found out that ralphie was his child and not Finns!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ok, now i'm with you.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

whos ruby - i forgot!

i  think it should revolve around melissa and liam. i also think that melissa and trot are ssooo wrong. does anyone else agree?

----------


## Abbie

> whos ruby - i forgot!
> 
> i  think it should revolve around melissa and liam. i also think that melissa and trot are ssooo wrong. does anyone else agree?


ruby it allies daughter

----------


## Dannifin88

> whos ruby - i forgot!
> 
> i  think it should revolve around melissa and liam. i also think that melissa and trot are ssooo wrong. does anyone else agree?


It's Troy and i think that they are cute together but i agree that she is better with Liam!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

sprry abblette i dont seem to have explained myself properly. i meant what does ruby look like and where is she?!

----------


## Katy

i only started watching this series and its really good. I think with Gavin leaveing and Allie already left it means other characters can take over. i think Liams Wife could cause some trouble.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i think she could be new Allie, she plays better in her than in corrie.

----------


## lilly

i think if anything shed be more like the new mia! coming in and stirring it up! however im personally of the opinion that none of the new characters can really fill the places of the old ones! i think the newer cutting it fans will probably adjust but i think the older ones that watched it from the beginning (like myself) will find it more difficult, tis just my opinion though for me cutting it was about allie gav ruby and finn (and mia before she left) with ALL of them gone it will be a completely different series!

----------


## Tamzi

I did actually use to watch this, then I stop and I started again on Tuesday. I think when a show loses most of the original characters, it isn't the same show and more
xxx

----------

